# Ein Parasit?



## Frau_Fliedermüller (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

seit fast zwei Jahren haben wir einen Koi-Badeteich. Alles war bisher prima, bis die Koi vor ein paar Wochen die Weißpünktchen hatten. Wir haben das entsprechend behandelt und auch nochmal nachbehandelt. 

Seitdem war alles wieder in Ordnung. Die Fische schwimmen munter umher und stürzen sich regelrecht auf das Futter. Sie machen einen gesunden und munteren Eindruck.

Gestern morgen am Teich, entdeckte ich, dass unser einer Koi seitlich zur Schwanzflosse hin, wieder etwas hat. Erst dachte ich an eine Verletzung. Bei nährer Betrachtung muss es sich aber um etwas anderes handeln. Nur was? Ein Parasit? Wenn ja, was für einer? Googeln kann man vieles, nur weiß ich nicht, was es
sein könnte. Scheuern und springen tut er nicht und verhält sich genauso wie die übrige Rasselbande.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein Stück weiterhelfen und freue mich über Antworten 

sonnige Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2014)

Hi,

sieht eher aus alsob sich da ne Schuppe verdünnisieren will

MfG Frank


----------



## koiteich1 (18. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe dreht es sich um einen Doitsu also kann man das mit der Schuppe ausschließen.
Kannst du mal bessere Bilder machen denn darauf kann man leider nichts richtig erkennen.


----------



## muh.gp (18. Juli 2014)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe dreht es sich um einen Doitsu also kann man das mit der Schuppe ausschließen.
> Kannst du mal bessere Bilder machen denn darauf kann man leider nichts richtig erkennen.


 
Wenn es um die helle Stelle auf den Bildern geht, kann es sich auch bei einem Doitsu um eine Schuppe handeln, denn genau dort haben auch die eine "Schuppenzeile". Somit schließe ich mich der Meinung von Frank an. Erst mal beobachten und bei einer Ausdehnung reagieren.

Grüße und schönes Wochenende!

Holger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2014)

Hi Armin,

von den 4 Speisekarpfenformen ist alleine der Lederkarpfen schuppenlos, Spiegel- (beschuppter Rücken und mehr oder weniger "große" Schuppen in der Seitenlinienregion) und Zeilkarpfen (Schuppenzeile auf der Seitenlinie) geben ihr Schuppenmuster auch mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt an die " bunten wilden" weiter

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2014)

Seh ich genauso wie Frank. Eine Seitenschuppe die sich lösen wird. Allerdings deutet das Weiße auf eine Verpilzung hin (so weit ich das erkennen kann). Am Besten die Schuppe vorsichtig mit einer Pinzette entfernen, etwas Wundversieglung drauf und wenn das Wasser gute Werte hat, verheilt der Rest von Selbst.


----------



## Frau_Fliedermüller (21. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Mittlerweile glaube ich auch, dass sich hier eine Schuppe gelöst haben könnte.. Anfangs war diese Stelle leicht dick mit einem weißen Punkt, stecknadelkopfgroß. Als wenn dort etwas draufsitzen würde. Zwischenzeitlich ist das weg und die Stelle sieht ganz glatt aus. Halt nur etwas hell, ...soweit ich das sehen konnte. Das ist gar nicht so einfach, die wollen einfach nicht stillhalten. Von daher ist das mit dem fotografieren auch nicht grad einfach.

Ich werde erstmal abwarten und die Stelle weiter beobachten.

Was nimmt man zur Wundversiegelung?


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2014)

http://www.jbl.de/de/gartenteich/news/448/karpfenlaus-und-ankerwurm
Statt Schuppe die sich Löst könnte es auch eine Karpfenlaus gewesen sein.


----------



## jolantha (22. Juli 2014)

> Was nimmt man zur Wundversiegelung?



Bei mir gibts immer Braunol aus der Apotheke


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2014)

Das hat bei meinem Paulchen auch prima geholfen 
Danke nochmal für deinen Tipp Jo, sieht wieder aus, als wäre da nie etwas gewesen.

Unter dem Namen Braunol, können unsere Apotheken hier nix finden.
Aber "Betaisodona Lösung", da sind die selben Wirkstoffe drin.
Viel Erfolg damit
Bine


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juli 2014)

Beobachte die Stelle einfach und wenn sich etwas verändert, dann melde Dich noch mal. Wenn die Erhebung weg ist und nur noch eine helle Stelle da ist, dann ist die Schuppe vermutlich schon abgefallen. Sie wächst im Laufe des Jahres wieder nach.


----------



## r.ziebert (20. Aug. 2014)

Und Frau_Fliedermüller*, *wie siehts aus? Hat sich etwas verändert intzewischen?


----------



## Frau_Fliedermüller (2. Sep. 2014)

Es hat sich tatsächlich was verändert  Unsere Koi haben sich fleißig vermehrt und es tummeln sich einige Baby-Koi in unserem Teich  Wir waren erstmal total erstaunt, da wir mit Nachwuchs bei unseren Fischi´s überhaupt nicht gerechnet hatten. Da sich die Kleinen meist im __ Hornkraut verstecken, ist es schwer zu sagen, wieviele Baby-Koi da rumher schwimmen. Ein paar sind schon etwas 3 bis 4 cm groß und kommen schon mal hervor. 

Daher vermute ich mittlerweile, dass sich der Koi bei der Paarung eventuell verletzt hat. Mit ihm/ihr ist aber soweit alles wieder in Ordnung.


----------

